# Trailcam for sale or trade



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a Bushnell Trophy Cam I'm selling. I bought it last year to document the construction of my new house in Idaho. I also have a lockable bear box for it, and lag bolts to put it on a post or tree or something. I don't bow hunt, or have a place to use it and I though maybe someone here could use it. I'm trying to get other outdoor stuff for my new adventure in Idaho, and I need to get some oars for my raft. I figure if I can sell the cam, I can pick up the oars I need. Or, if you have a pair of 7 1/2 or 8 foot oars, I'd just trade you for them. I'm looking for some budget Carlisle, or wooden oars. Or I'll sell the camera and bear box for $150, and then I'll just buy the oars. I'll be in the Salt Lake area over Memorial, and could meet up to deliver the camera, and/or swap it with you for the oars.

I bought it on Amazon. Here is the link:





Bear Box runs for $24.

So if you buy it new, it would cost you $215. Plus shipping.

I'll sell it to a forum member for $150, and I'll pay for the shipping for it out of that.

This is a pretty cool camera. It can be set to take time lapse pictures, which I used during the construction of my house. It can also do motion trigger pics, which I got plenty of during construction. And it does night pictures as well. It has an SD card slot, and will take up to a 32 gig card. It runs on AA batteries. I have the instruction manual so you can figure out how to program it. Anyway, PM if you are interested and we can work something out.

Gary


----------

